# Sliding Door Wiring Harness?



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone replaced just the wiring harness on the power sliding doors? Mine is broken and the dealership wants to replace the entire power door track assembly with the motor, which they did about 18 months ago to re-do the recall that was already done. (Yes, this would be the fourth one.... original, recall, replacement for botched recall, and now this current problem.) Problem is the dealership is saying you have to replace the whole assembly, and the part alone is close to $500. I'm talking about this part:









That's all that is broken on mine. The thing that looks like a tank-tracking that has all the wires in it. It physically gets in the way when you're about 70% of the way to closing the door, so it stops and backs up. Works fine closing manually. On the prior generation Chryco vans, you could replace just that wiring harness. $60 part. Very common problem and lots of Youtube videos with how-to's. Based on those youtube videos, it's even repairable with a soldering iron, electrical tape, and a lot of patience and persistence. 

I am having the exact same problem as those. Can find _nothing_ about just the wiring harness for the Gen 5 Chrycos or Routan though. 

Anyone know a part number?


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

I hope this link works:
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com
The above link should take you to a page that shows the Chrysler sliding door "Wire Track", you will find there are many part numbers for the "Wire Track" (items 4 & 5), I don't know how to determine which one you need, but at least we know they are available separately from the power door track assembly.

If the above link doesn't bring you to the correct page go to: http://www.factorychryslerparts.com and enter the following in the "Select Your Vehicle" fields

Make: DODGE
Year: 2009
Model: GRAND CARAVAN
Driveline: FWD, 4.0L V6 SOHC...
Trim Level: SXT
Category: Electrical
Sub Category: Wiring, Body and Accessories
(be careful choosing Sub Category there are many that are very similar, pay close attention to the comma after "Wiring" and the capitalization)

Then in the results choose "Wiring Door, Deck Lid, and Liftgate"

George


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

THANK YOU!! That is exactly it. I checked several different Mopar/Chrysler parts web-sites but found nothing that broke it down like the web-site you linked with the separate parts and the blow-up diagram. I have no clue what the difference is between #4 and #5 - they appear to have the same name and descriptions. And they don't seem to be pointing at different parts of the wire track in the diagram.

I also don't know how to figure out which exact part is right for my vehicle - appears to be based on the specific options on the specific vehicle. That makes sense given the wires are all included in the harness, but the descriptions seem very redundant. So I dunno.

Glad to see the parts are $30-$80. I looked again at the paper-work from 18 months ago (not in front of me right now) and the part the VW charged for the whole sliding door track & motor assembly was more like $650. That was the list price, and that's what the dealership charged I guess since it was being paid by an extended warranty company. But with parts and labor and tax/supply/shop fees it was around $900 total to replace that whole assembly. I'd be much happier with ~$70 part, even if I have to do the labor myself.

Thanks again. I am going to pester the VW dealership with this to get them to do the right thing, instead of the easy (and costly) thing. I really wish a Dodge/Chrysler dealership would be willing to touch a Routan.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> THANK YOU!!


You're welcome.



Zambee500 said:


> I have no clue what the difference is between #4 and #5 - they appear to have the same name and descriptions. And they don't seem to be pointing at different parts of the wire track in the diagram.


They are left and right side:
#4 = WIRE TRACK. Sliding Door *Left*.
#5 = WIRE TRACK. Sliding Door *Right*.

George


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick update to close this one out in case someone references this thread in the future. Sorry for delay, but I ran out of town and just got the invoice in my hands this morning with the details. 

The part number is 7B0-971-302B and list price is $135 but it can be found online for about $100. The dealership charged another $150.67 in labor, but I have to think that is book-rate (1.6 hours??) and it likely didn't take even a half-hour to actually do the R&R. Since I had an extended warranty, the dealership charged full list price on parts and labor. Some dealerships might knock some of that off if the customer is paying cash out of pocket.

Keep in mind that part number is for a 2009 SEL with the options on my particular vehicle. I imagine there are a half-dozen or more variants for this part to cover the different vehicle options, and the resulting wires running through the track. But $285 total for repair sure beats the ~$1000 for replacing the full assembly with the motor and all. And I think it's an easy DIY project for $100 for just parts.

[As an aside, I also had the AC knob/switch for the rear heat/AC replaced since it was also covered by the warranty. The button part of the knob/switch was inop on ours - thankfully in the "on" position - so we couldn't turn the rear system off. That damn knob is $259  list price. I see it for $190 online. Dealership also charged $69.54 in labor, so book rate must be 45 minutes. Bet it didn't take 5 minutes total though. Part # is 7B0-820-045C if anyone is interested]


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> [As an aside, I also had the AC knob/switch for the rear heat/AC replaced since it was also covered by the warranty. The button part of the knob/switch was inop on ours - thankfully in the "on" position - so we couldn't turn the rear system off. That damn knob is $259  list price. I see it for $190 online. Dealership also charged $69.54 in labor, so book rate must be 45 minutes. Bet it didn't take 5 minutes total though. Part # is 7B0-820-045C if anyone is interested]


Wow. I know this isn't related to the sliding door issue, but I googled that part number and it looks like they replaced the entire HVAC control cluster. Not just the knob with the integrated button that was inoperable. Crazy. Sounds like the VW way of doing repairs, so I wonder if Chryco has part numbers for just the knobs.


----------

